# Граждане России Ясную поляну купить желаю



## vitttalik (29 Мар 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане, давеча мой унисон 3 охарактеризовали как никчемную штамповку) порекомендовали для обучения игре на инструменте связаться с б/у ясной поляной) кто продает пишите предложения. Туфту начинающему прошу не подсовывать) 
В Москве нашлась поляна за 25 000 готовая цельнопланочная 61 клавиша, у кого будут по этому поводу какие мысли?


----------



## sedovmika (29 Мар 2013)

Вот эту берите не раздумывая, она легче, только проверьте внутренности, чтоб везде (справа и слева) цельная планка. Если нет - вежливо отказывайтесь, хотя я не видел Полян с кусковыми планками (говорят была какая-то партия). Остальные моменты я описал в предыдущей Вашей теме, посмотрите. Удачи!


----------



## vitttalik (29 Мар 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Вот эту берите не раздумывая, она легче, только проверьте внутренности, чтоб везде (справа и слева) цельная планка. Если нет - вежливо отказывайтесь, хотя я не видел Полян с кусковыми планками (говорят была какая-то партия). Остальные моменты я описал в предыдущей Вашей теме, посмотрите. Удачи!


Вопрос в том что цена не очень высокая для такого инструмента, планки на фотках по крайней мере справа цельные , интересно сколько новый стоит цельнопланочный без выбора. А вы случайно не с москвы? может есть возможность проверить инструмент с точки зрения профессионала? 
я за 7 000 тыс км. от Москвы, смогу приехать лишь в середине апреля


----------



## sedovmika (29 Мар 2013)

Я с Урала, поэтому не смогу к сожалению помочь. Совет такой: пусть продавец вышлет фото правого и левого полукорпуса с видом резонатора и закрепленных на них планках. Потом пусть запишет короткое видео игры на баяне. И пусть даст всю известную информацию об инструменте. До середины апреля есть время подумать о покупке, не торопитесь.


----------



## sedovmika (30 Мар 2013)

Vittalik, набрав "Полонез Огинского. Баян" на Ютубе Вы можете услышать "настоящий цельнопланочный"! Обратите внимание на сочность басов и равномерную громкость в разных октавах. Записи около двух лет, поэтому на исполнительские огрехи внимание не обращайте.


----------



## voldemar-60 (30 Мар 2013)

vitttalik писал:


> поляна за 25 000 готовая цельнопланочная 61 клавиша, у кого будут по этому поводу какие мысли?



Уважаемые форумчане, описанный инструмент не " Ясная поляна", т.к. "Поляна " только готово-выборная, а этот баян называется "Тула", концертный инструмент 61/120/ 2-хголосный, цельнопланочный, вес инструмента 10,5 кг (что по сравнению даже с подобными Туляками легче, про Поляну и говорить не стоит, она 3-хрядная весит 16кг). Я видел прайсы Тульской фабрики 2011 года, стоимость этой "Тулы" на тот год - 177000 руб. Так что советую очень внимательно смотреть ее, или продавец не имеет представления о ее стоимости, или она не настолько хороша, т.к. цена для этого инструмента очень низка. Но если все нормально, хватайте не думая, по такой цене такой инструмент вы вряд ли найдете.


----------



## sedovmika (31 Мар 2013)

Спасибо за детальные пояснения!


----------



## vitttalik (1 Апр 2013)

Да спасибо товарищи) начал тут свой баян гонять по гаммам и думаю вроде он даже не плох) Мика подскажите ваше мнение по баяну Унисон 3 готововыборный... вроде для начинающего не плох... или учится сразу лучше на ясной поляне ну или такого класса инструментах?


----------



## sedovmika (1 Апр 2013)

Учиться требуется конечно готово-выборный (если в колледже или институте культуры). Совершенствовать любительские навыки вполне подойдет баян с готовыми аккордами.


----------



## vitttalik (4 Апр 2013)

*sedovmika*,
Учиться требуется конечно готово-выборный (если в колледже или институте культуры). Совершенствовать любительские навыки вполне подойдет баян с готовыми аккордами

Подскажите пожалуйста, сегодня отыграл на 3 баянах, два из которых называются тула(концертные) готовые о которых написано выше. 
Прилагаю фото. прошу по внешнему виду понять и сказать стоит ли инструмент таких денег один за 35 тыс. второй за 60 тыс. Москва стоит тоже 35 тысяч. 
Звучат вроде все достойно, у дорого левая клавиатура что то как то непривычна
у второго мех почему то при закрытых клапанах свободно ходит, но на нажатие кнопок нормально отвечает, и вроде даже расхода воздуха повышенного нет.
Ну и в целом вид совсем не товарный у них


----------



## sedovmika (4 Апр 2013)

А где фото?


----------



## vitttalik (4 Апр 2013)

____


----------



## sedovmika (4 Апр 2013)

Не покупать ни первый ни второй, сильно ушатаны, отстой. Кнопки изношены так, что превратились в тонкие шайбочки. Треба ремонт, нешуточный. Я видел прекрасные, практически новые поляны, когда искал. Ищите да обрящете достойный инструмент, не торопитесь!


----------



## voldemar-60 (4 Апр 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Не покупать ни первый ни второй,



Согласен полностью. Инструменты, особенно первый, древние, крепление левого ремня доисторическое, мех уделан (о компрессии там говорить не стоит), пластик протерт до дерева, решетки частично не родные, второй чуть лучше, но тоже не подарок, и кнопки, и потертости корпуса. Что у них внутри, можно только представить, но я думаю, что там тоже ничего хорошего.


----------



## vitttalik (5 Апр 2013)

Спасибо уважаемые господа) за разъяснения) и предостережения) нашел еще готово-выборную поляну 67 клавиш в правой руке. и цена 55 тыс. только предстоит вопрос пересылки в мой город ну и еще кое какие нюансы) Обещали выслать фотки сегодня


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

Фотки в студию, мы его разберем по косточкам!!


----------



## vitttalik (5 Апр 2013)

*sedovmika*,
Спасибо вам. выражаю искреннюю признательность) подскажите из тех инструментов что вы смотрели есть ли смысл брать инструмент за 10 000 а не за 35 , так сказать для самооудовлетворения)


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

Божеская цена, если он цельнопланочный, и не так много язычков, допустим, отломились, особенно в 4 (самые высокие голоса) октаве не следует заморачиваться как она звучит - практически не используется. Неплохо если басы не хрипят и более-менее ровно звучат. Узнайте, есть ли в Вашем городе мастер по ремонту, хорошо бы у него проконсультироваться. Судя по сообщениям Вы немного занимались ремонтом, тогда смысл брать инструмент очень уместен. Мех вам обойдется около 10 тыс, если будет желание поменять. Вы сообщили что мех пропускает, а он играет и с этим дефектом, значит голоса хорошие, а мех пока можно немного подклеить доступными средствами. Мое резюме: за такую цену берите.


----------



## vitttalik (6 Апр 2013)

Пытался договорится за 10 тыс, за верхнюю Тулу готовую с цельными планками(782, 783 вышевыложенная у которой не родная задняя панель за грифом, и кнопка отсутствует) барышня сказала минимум 30 тыс.- считаю что это горячка брать такое г. за такие деньги. При этом при всем мастер по ремонту баянов сказал максимум его цена 20 тыс. при этом необходимо будет еще вложить в него 20 тыс. (Вот как то так)

Нашел вот такую ясную поляну, состояние посвежее, готововыборная весит 15 кг. Продавец хочет 55 тыс. руб.
считаю что будет повеселее взять такую нежели тульский готовый за 30 указанный в предыдущем сообщении.

Единственное я ее еще не слышал. Подскажите на расжим и сжим при проигрывании одного голоса, он не должен хрюкать а играть в чистый наитончайший унисон? или допускается легкое похрюкивание в момент смены меха?
Прошу оценить, указать на достоинства и недостатки) 
Дата планируемой покупки 14 апреля


----------



## sedovmika (6 Апр 2013)

Ну остался один шаг еще сделать, - 14 апреля не за горами. По-моему инструмент свежий, Даже надпись присутствует. Хрюкают залоги (лайка), это дело поправимое. Думаю инструмент стоит запрашиваемую за него цену.


----------



## vitttalik (14 Апр 2013)

Ура) инструмент приобрел, довольно таки приличный, компресия, планки, офигенный бас) 
Разобрал баян, вижу на басах планки, из них одна большая латунная а две других дюралька- это нормально? так бывает? в ясных полянах?


----------



## askurpela (14 Апр 2013)

Вы приобрели г/в или готовый инструмент?


----------



## vitttalik (14 Апр 2013)

я приобрел готово-выборный инструмент Ясная поляна


----------



## askurpela (14 Апр 2013)

Это интересно - на готово-выборных полянах обычно стоит полностью дюралевая левая часть, Вам повезло )

Вот фото моего: http://shot.qip.ru/00ckmG-3PGd9atkl/
Меня беспокоит, что в моем баяне планка секционная (обведено). У Вас так-же?


----------



## voldemar-60 (14 Апр 2013)

askurpela писал:


> на готово-выборных полянах обычно стоит полностью дюралевая левая часть,


 
Я в бытность студентом муз.училища, покупал Ясную поляну в Туле, (мастер Исаев), там все голосовые планки были цельные и латунные. Это было в 1983 году. Но, правда и вес у него был 16 кг.


----------



## vitttalik (15 Апр 2013)

askurpela писал:


> Меня беспокоит, что в моем баяне планка секционная (обведено). У Вас так-же?


У меня планки тоже разрезные как у вас
Рад что мне повезло) В левой клавиатуре 1 планка латунная остальные все дюралевые в правой все латунные

Мастер по ремонту сказал что это обычное явление, что планка разрезная и состоит из двух планок, связано это с размерами голосов, соответственно еще и где голоса ниже там и планка потолще будет
Также мастер обратил внимание на то что лайка не полностью закрывает голос(села со временем) и вверху образуется просвет. Смотрю у вас на фото часть лаек подпадает под такую категорию


----------



## svs52 (29 Май 2013)

Уважаемые Баянисты!
Много лет назад закончил муз школу. А последние лет 20 работа...нехватка времени...А душа требовала. Вот и решил восстановить былые навыки и по возможности повысить класс исполнения.
Приобрел у профи (из Москонцерта) " Ясную поляну" за 55 т.р. (без ремней). Ремни приобрел дополнительно за 2,5 т.р. те, которые посоветовали спецы. Звучание голосов и басов - просто пелесть! Баян 80-х годов. Доволен!
Месяц сидел на гаммах и арпеджио...Конечно же и муз грамоту подтянул...
В итоге-Малость восстановил навыки...Желание-Исполнять пьеся не просто для застолья, а, чтобы получать наслаждение от музыки.
Это о себе...
Вопросов будет много, а пока два:
- У баяна лопнутая в середине решетка (та, которая прикрывает справа голоса). Где можно приобрести новую решетку для "Ясной поляны" ?
- Чем протирать меха и корпус баяна. По возможности дайте нужные советы по уходу за инструментом.
С Уважением
Вячеслав


----------



## sedovmika (29 Май 2013)

Поздравляю Вас с покупкой! Решетку однозначно сдавать мастеру по ремонту баянов, они имеют опыт восстановления, новую вряд ли удастся найти. Протирать корпус желательно тряпочкой из натуральных волокон (батист, что-то типа бархата, а если загрязнения сильные, можно слегка влажной). То же самое с мехами, но перед этим пройти внутри и снаружи пылесосом (на малом разряжении). Внутри может оказаться много пыли, сора, инструмент ведь имеет солидный возраст. Все это говорю из личного опыта. Если настройка сильно не фальшивит и компрессия устраивает, можно больше ничего пока не предпринимать. Но, если есть возможность, лучше показать мастеру, он выполнит все профилактические работы, и инструмент будет как новый.


----------



## svs52 (29 Май 2013)

*sedovmika *
Спасибо! За внимание!


----------

